# Can anyone tell me what morph this is?



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Can't find this one in any book, can anyone tell me what it is please.


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

wow thats a cool looking leo. have you just got it??

Try posting this thread in the lizards help section and genetic section too may get a better response!!

not much help I know! LOL I'd like to know what it is myself


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i havent a clue what morph it could be. its really fab tho is it yours. i would try pming Diablo or Faith as they really no there stuff on leos


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you for your comments, it is one of mine, I bred it last year, but it does not look like either of its parents, thats why I am a bit confused. :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

byglady said:


> Can't find this one in any book, can anyone tell me what it is please.


Well if the body pattern stays as it is with the blotchs you'd class it as a tangerine jungle.BUT if the body terns a solid tangerine pattern you'd class it as a patternless striped.Not to be confused with murphy patternless as (M)patternless is a recessive trait and patternless stripe is a selective bred trait a striped influance leo dominanted by tangerine.So to know 100% if it's a jungle or a patternless striped you'll have to let him/her mature a little.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what are its parents,?


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Hmmm If I remember correctly, Melanie on these forums has just bred something that looks like this. 

The father was a really expensive morph she imported from the US but I can't think for the life of me what it was, but I remember that they change a lot once they get older.

Try PMing Melanie and i'm sure she'll tell you what it is, and whether it is what she has just bred!


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry but this isn't an enigma baby


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

looks like it could be a jungle(broken tails bands and urreglear bands on body)


----------



## amber_gekko (May 11, 2007)

If anyones got ron trempers book (the herpetoculture of leopard gecko's) it looks like the example of a jungle he gives on page 43


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

yeah it does a little 
could be just a nice bright yellow normal jungle


----------

